# seawolf flounder



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

fished tuesday and wednesday this week and all I can say is wow! tue. we started the morning on the channel side and caught 8 right away. they quit biting so we started moving to try and find em and in about 45 min we did. got one while walking so we stopped and grinded out the area catchin them about every 3 cast! took my girlfriend and two buddys , two of them never fished for flounder before, and all of us were catching em. we used tandom rig gulp. pearl 4'' swimming mullet on top and nuclear chicken 3'' shrimp on bottom most of the day although we got several on red swiming mullet also. after 2:00 some guys were walkin down the street from the backside leaving with limits and one yelled " your on the wrong side, theyre on the other side" so we decided to go try it and Vickie got 5 in a row right off the bat to finish off our 4 man limit! wednesday me and my buddy chris started off on the channel side and it took us bout an hour to find em but when we dis we did real good. I got my limit and he kept 4 nice ones letting go about eight 16 inches or smaller. I got eight 20 - 23 inches! Three of which I got on the backside from noon till 1. hope you all get into em this year! tight lines JP


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

wow!!!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Looks like is on. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very Nice indeed! Hell of a job!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics..


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

Meat Haul!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice mess of fish. Thanks for reports and pics!


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't know how yall do it. I've been out 3 times past 3 wks and nothing. Wade seawolf, beach side, channel side, ferry landing. Always see bunch of guys not catching anything either.

Just no luck for me i guess.

Oh, btw, using same setup as you. Same gulp.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to hit it at the right time!! The run comes and goes..Some days you will kill them and some you will struggle!! Always look for a good moving tide, I prefer an outgoing for the fall, and incoming in the spring!! Good Luck!!


greddy09sc said:


> Don't know how yall do it. I've been out 3 times past 3 wks and nothing. Wade seawolf, beach side, channel side, ferry landing. Always see bunch of guys not catching anything either.
> 
> Just no luck for me i guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

sure is a nice mess of fish. dont know what i'm doing wrong either went out on turkey day ,had mudfish,shrimp,gulps etc on tandem rig caught 1 juvie & 1croaker channel side swp saw 1 or 2 caught that was it.i guess y'all caaught them all lol!


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

I went to Seawolf this morning and limit out pretty fast. Weather was pretty bad but the bites were pretty steady. Sorry I don't have picture. Stopped by my parents house on the way back from fishing and show them the nice mess of fish I caught. Before you know it, my dad was chopping and cutting up the fishyyys before I could snap any photos. Anyway, I promised him that I will take him fishing tomorrow and hope the bites will be on.


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

JPO i think i was the guy you guys spoke to when you came out of the water. That was a nice stringer you had. I fished Friday and only caught one on gulp shrimp. Anyway way to go!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm jealous, congrats man


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*Nice mess of fish indeed*

man, you guys smoked em....

good job!!!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey P, 
nice catch man, ya'll did get into 'em.

well have to hit it up here pretty soon


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm a tad bit more than jealous.lol Congrats


----------

